# HELP 1/2 scale trolley



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm considering building a point to point 1 inch scale trolley. Any suggestions on a good source for a powered truck, track, wheels ?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Im guessing from the three possibilites, that "1 inch scale" is the actual scale you meant? 


(In the subject line you said 1/2 scale..1/2 scale is literally half the size of the original..a 40 foot prototype trolley would be a 20 foot long model.
Or, more likely, you meant 1/2" scale, "one half inch scale"..which is 1/24 scale..


but then you said "one inch scale"..which is 1/12 scale..."One inch equals a foot"
So I guess thats the real scale you are building in?
There is a well established "one inch scale" hobby..I dont know what they have in the way of parts though..
If you did mean "one half inch scale"..1/24 scale..then you could try here:

Light Rail Products

Scot


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Scot, 1 inch scale (1/12) is what I meant . Cant find a supplier who sells rail or tracks.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

1" scale (4.75" or 5" gauge) is one of the popular ride-on scales. Accucraft has some 4.75" gauge rolling stock, trucks, and track listed on their ride-on site (http://www.accucraftrideon.com). You might also have better luck finding what you're looking for on the Chaski Live Steam & Riding Scale forum (http://www.chaski.org/homemachinist/viewforum.php?f=35) or Discover Live Steam (http://www.discoverlivesteam.com).


----------

